# Panama City Beach, Check in anytime Apr 22 - 29,



## jimkin (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm looking for 4-8 nights in the Panama City Beach area for the end of April.  Ideal check in is Apr 22, it can be as late as Apr 29.  

I'm pretty flexible.  It can be as few as four nights and up to eight nights and I'll consider anything within 100 miles or so of PCB.

A one bedroom oceanfront is ideal but again I'm flexible both with the size and location.

Thanks,


----------



## jimkin (Mar 23, 2016)

*Fulfilled*

Thanks for the PMs.  We have booked Apr 24-30.


----------

